# Northeast First Snow Next Week



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

I was just looking at the weather.com and the accuweather forcasts and they both say substantial snow early next week. Has anyone else heard that or does anyone else believe that?
The Farmers Almanac also says snow storm between December 1st and 3rd. I hoping they are all right.


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

heard cold and snow @ the weeks end sounds like big lake effect for us.. time will tell..


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

i'm sooooooooooo glad i got my plow working LOL i know i'm lazy  can't wait for the white money to be fallen


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

that forecast sure sounds sweet but.........
thats still quite aways out to be predicting snow


----------



## itzkcatz (Sep 14, 2007)

Any chance its gonna hit CT?


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

I counldnt tell you if it could hit CT or not, but since the forcast from the farmers almanac says snow for the northeast I would say there is a good chance. Only time will tell.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

what states we talking about?


----------



## kandklandscape0 (Sep 9, 2007)

better snow soon or we will all file Bankruptcy! have not plowed yet, nor salted! south western pa here usually we are out 5 times by now 

this will deff be a mac n cheese winter


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yea I heard about it the weather channel sticked to there forecast for almost three days. Then accuweather too but they just changed it to be safe haha. Even if its not a huge event, it seems like now we could have a least a couple of inches. In the end it looks like we are going to get something, we are just going to have to wait.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

No snow just yet, still got 50 some odd clean-ups left to do. Got rained out today tho.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

*Would be nice!!*

I'm not sure where he got it from, but "BOSS 06" posted this in another thread. Hope it's at least close!!payup

*December 2007
1st-3rd Snow falls from Mid-Atlantic States to New England, then clearing skies 4th-7th Becoming unsettled 8th-11th Cold and dry 12th-15th Another snowstorm, with significant accumulations as far south as Maryland, Virginia, then fair, cold weather 16th-19th Mostly fair 20th-23rd Snow from Pennsylvania, New York to Maine, then fair, very cold 24th-27th Dreaming of white Christmas? Snow possible most areas 28th-31st Stormy through New England, with a heavy, wintry mix (snow/sleet). Rainy Mid Atlantic States, then fair, cold *


----------



## winter angel (Oct 7, 2005)

*Ohio*

 Ohio maybe facing Bankrupcey if Farmers almanac is right. Even Accuweather is saying warm for this winter. Although, this is Ohio, we never can really count on much of anything. Our weather is crazy.


----------



## winter angel (Oct 7, 2005)

*Farmers Predicition*

November 2007
Avg. Temperature: 48° (3° above avg.)
Precipitation: 4" (0.5" above avg.)
Nov. 1-8: Rain, then sunny, cool 
Nov. 9-16: Rain and snow showers, chilly 
Nov. 17-28: Sunny, turning mild 
Nov. 29-30: Snow, cold 
December 2007
Avg. Temperature: 33° (2° below avg.)
Precipitation: 2" (1" below avg.)
Dec. 1-8: Snow showers, very cold 
Dec. 9-13: Sunny, seasonable 
Dec. 14-16: Rain and snow 
Dec. 17-26: Snow showers, very cold 
Dec. 27-31: Flurries, cold

Here is what Farmers has to say about the Ohio Valley for all those who plow in this area.
Good thing I didn't purchase my extra plow for my other truck. Either way, I have enough accounts for this winter. Plus a backup guy for when I need help.


----------



## PlowingRedneck (Nov 26, 2007)

I just finished my clean ups yesterday thank god. Just got word from news channel 8 saying it could be a substanial snow fall the beginning of next week. All im doing is putting the new brackets on thats it no plow yet ill put the plow on that morning lol. Hope you all had a good Thanksgiving


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

PlowingRedneck;439007 said:


> I just finished my clean ups yesterday thank god. Just got word from news channel 8 saying it could be a substanial snow fall the beginning of next week. All im doing is putting the new brackets on thats it no plow yet ill put the plow on that morning lol. Hope you all had a good Thanksgiving


WHAT! the leaves are still fallig here- I'll be lucky if they're all down by the middle of Dec!


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

What states are looking to get snow?


----------



## PlowingRedneck (Nov 26, 2007)

From what i just heard mid atlantic to the northeast


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I am in Western CT near Danbury and we still have Oaks full of leaves here. Just started doing full cleanups last week. Should finish most by the end of the week, if we get snow some people will not get all there leaves done, unless we get a good melt off. 

Oh well


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a mix bag for NJ guys(what else is new)......new england this might be your storm! Still alot of time before the storm, so it will def changes 8 more times!


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

A First Look at the Possibilities.
Tuesday, November 27, 2007
MODELS CONTINUE TO TREND IN THE DIRECTION OF A STORM THIS WEEKEND...
I am posting a map of the potential with the storm. This is not the final forecast, but a first look at the possibilities with the storm. The DGEX model has gone to the same solution as the GFS and I think the EURO and JMA will go that direction the next couple of days.
What I think the storm has going for it is the extent of the cold air. Whether the storm goes to the coast or cuts into the lakes, we have a lot of cold air ahead and behind that a snowstorm is unavoidable.
I am going with the idea that a wave comes out of the Southwest and is captured by the northern branch digging into the East with the result of a major storm blowing up along the coast. The extreme case would be a snowstorm that would shut down the I-95 corridor from Philly to Boston. That would occur if everything comes together. If the storm cuts into the lakes, it would shut down places like St. Louis and Chicago. So you can see that we are dealing with the first major storm possibilities of the year. I am not trying to hype up a storm yet, but showing you that the weather pattern is one where the extremes can play into the equation.
I will tell you right now, the models will start to waffle tomorrow, so trust nothing until we get to Friday. If they remain the course all week, well get ready snow lovers!!!
Also, keep in mind, the NAO is going Negative by the 1st.....


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

Man i hope thats right we ned snow here in oiho


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Tell Henry to slide that area of 3-6 east about 50 or so miles!!!


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Well that map looks good to me. Hopefully New England gets pounded. I starting to run out of money. I read over accuweather again and some things from NOAA and its looking good but we will have to see. It seems like maryland north is going to get this storm system. Cross your fingers.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

TurbDies2500;439748 said:


> Well that map looks good to me. Hopefully New England gets pounded. I starting to run out of money. I read over accuweather again and some things from NOAA and its looking good but we will have to see. It seems like maryland north is going to get this storm system. Cross your fingers.


Haha me to on the running out of money. But I should not complaint I plowed about a week ago northern jersey got 6.5 inches, but it must have set a record melted in a day lmao. Hope it comes, o and accuweather is saying lots of snow for the next two weeks! They are just getting our hopes up again.


----------



## Fisher II (Sep 13, 2004)

Mon and Tues Look like more rain and snow mix now!


----------



## tzukows (Nov 9, 2007)

*Still Hedging*

All reports for Western Mass. are still hedging. Most still say some kind of "mix", with nobody going on a limb with precip. amounts. Probably won't get anything of value until at least Saturday night (maybe Sunday night). Even then, a last minute shift could leave us dry. Wait and see...


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

whdh.com weather is pointing at possible snow for MA. weather.com also shows signs of snow now. accuweather says snow almost every day next week lol


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Ive been looking at NOAA.gov and weather. com. They both say that there is a high chance of snow for the new england area the begining of next week. Accuweather seems to think its going to be a mix now so who knows. We will see.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Embalmer;439862 said:


> whdh.com weather is pointing at possible snow for MA. weather.com also shows signs of snow now. accuweather says snow almost every day next week lol


Yea I saw that too, they changed it today haha. What we need is the storm to shift 100 miles south so we get in on the good. stuffpayup The great lakes looks like they are going to get it. as of right now they say knee deep in the lakes lol. its probably going to shift several times until the day before the storm as usual.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Whats South Jersey Looking at rain again?


They say Rain/snow mix


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yea south Jersey is very iffy right now but you might get something, which means that ill get something in the north. Weather channel maps look like sussex is going to get snow at first then changing into freezing rain!:realmad: Hey if I get to plow ill be good haha.payup:bluebounc


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

At the rate we are going we will never see snow


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Supper Grassy;440783 said:


> At the rate we are going we will never see snow


Have you seen the extended forecasts? In another week its going to be just in the mid 30's for a high that is below average and the next storms should be snow if they are right about the temps falling. Right about something what am I talking about!!!


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

That will be awsome


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

We are supposed to get a little in Wisconsin! I hope they are right.


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Well I hope Henry is right. I am right in the middle of the snow belt he has. Northwest corner of MA. 

I am seeing reports from freezing rain to heavy snow. No accumulations right now.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Snow starting Sunday night here changing to rain Monday morning... Is the current call...It will change..Henry likes to blow things out of proportion...AND always says the worst case scenario...lol.. I don't pay him no mind...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Does not look good for NJ guys...better get the squeegees on the plows!:crying: Next week looks very cold, mabey we will get somthing then! Until then back to the fall clean-ups and avoid the rain drops:realmad:


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

grrr whdh is saying 1-2" of snow likely before changing to rain....


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Yup, typical early December weather for LI. For now all the sources I use are saying snow Sun AM changing to a mix then to rain by the afternoon, rain until Mon. Guess we'll have to wait for the next one.:crying:


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

I like the looks of this snowfall map, lets just hope it's right. Not too bad for the first snowfall of the winter season.


----------



## mmplowing (Sep 20, 2007)

Crud I am always on the line and always end up in the 1-3" and not plowing....grrr.


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

hate accuweather... that map, by sun will shift an inch N/W easily


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hopefully that line of 6"+ moves just alittle further south. We need the secondary low to get going alittle sooner!:bluebounc


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

well that map looks pretty decent. I hope all this fuss about a storm isnt just a huge letdown. Plowman03 keep us updated. Thanks


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

i dunno guys. models are starting to change, showing colder air will be working in. theres still alot of uncertainty but every latest forecast ive heard all the weather guys are changing what they said from last night...that its going to be colder than 1st expected and theres more of a chance for measurable snow. CMON BABY!
ssshhhhhhh!!!! 
-fingers crossed-


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Just watched the 12:00 news and they said that the timeline for it has changed. We're now looking a little later into sunday night and a little further into monday. Lets just hope they're wrong (like usual) for the better and we end up with 8 inches


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I honestly hope we don't get any yet. I'm still doing my final fall cleanups! I'll take whatver I can get I guess.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

That line needs to shift

I am in the Mix line




THE SNOW LINE IS RELLY CLOSE TO GETTING TO ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Looks like i'm in the 6+. But i better not get to confident.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

I hope you guys are ready! HERE IT COMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.accuweather.com/news-blogs.asp?partner=accuweather&blog=abrams


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

after living in new england all my life and in the plowing business for for 30 years i've learned to never count on anything the weather does

lets hope that the secondary low forms a little further south than they think, more cold air will get pulled down and we can do away with the freezing rain crap


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

WingPlow;442403 said:


> after living in new england all my life and in the plowing business for for 30 years i've learned to never count on anything the weather does
> 
> lets hope that the secondary low forms a little further south than they think, more cold air will get pulled down and we can do away with the freezing rain crap


I hear ya, I rather have 12" + snow than Ice and sleet storms any day.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

*Wow...6-12 "*

Right where he drew his little yellow lines, literally over my house in SE New Hampshire!
Guess I better put the plow on Sunday morning...and set out my driveway markers too...been procrastinating on that. Fall cleanups are officially on hold!! Good thing I'm getting 2 done tomorrow and did two today!! That is the most detailed forecast I've ever seen and from a serious looking weatherman...although I do like the weather girls with the tight sweaters too...


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Just checked wether bug and wether undergound and they have changed it to mostly all snow startting definetly between 4 and 10 pm. nothing in there forcast says anything about freezing rain or rain. mostly snow and for a few hours monday morning some sleet mixing in with moderate snow. 


I like that forcast!!!:salute:


----------



## haligan125 (Dec 17, 2003)

AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE GRAY ME
231 PM EST FRI NOV 30 2007

...THIS LOOKS LIKE IT COULD BE A
PROLONGED EVENT OVER THE COURSE OF 24 TO 36 HOURS. ALTHOUGH SNOW
ACCUMULATIONS ARE A BIT PREMATURE...I WOULD EXPECT TO SEE 6 TO 10
INCHES AT MOST LOCATIONS WITH LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS. AGAIN...THE
EXACT TRACK OF THE STORM WILL HAVE A MAJOR IMPACT ON AMOUNTS.

Of course, my dump truck has no transmission, and the sander is broken. Hopefully that means i get to be in a loader! We still have leaves to pick up too! guess they will have to wait til spring.

The way i see it we havent had a long hard winter for years so i figure we're due for one. Last year we didnt haul snow until like Valentines day, and the year before we didnt haul snow once!

i know i am not a commercial guy, I am a government guy, you know those jerks who fill in the end of your driveways right when you get them done, but there isnt a public works plowguy forums so i figured this was the closest place to talk about things!


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

Haligan, where in maine are ya ??

join the club, 25 years in the town plow here


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

wtnh news tonight said mostly sleet and freezing rain for all of Connecticut except the nw hills where they will get more snow. NBC30 pretty much the same, saying up to an inch of snow on the coast and up to 5 inches in the hills.


----------



## haligan125 (Dec 17, 2003)

I work ofr the Town of Skowhegan. It's a town of about 10,000 North of Augusta. I did drive a 1992 Chevy Kodiak 5 speed Gas job with a one way and wing. This year, after the new truck comes in. It needs to be piped and prepped for winter. After that I will be in a 1998 Chevy Kodiak Diesel 8LL which is basically 4 wheels and an engine. I am pretty excited about that. It looks like it's gonna snow here. They havent backed off the snowstorm reports for sunday night and monday. So wee'll see!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Most of the local channels here are saying 4-8" for north central Mass. We'll just have to see. I'm ready.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

First Time Out;442991 said:


> Most of the local channels here are saying 4-8" for north central Mass. We'll just have to see. I'm ready.


I think i'd have to attribute this to you're first post. If you had said 'bring the snow' or something, MA would just get rain!

Thanks FTO!!


----------



## MorningDew Farm (May 22, 2007)

It's been "white" around here {Northern Vt} atleast 3 weeks now. We should get a foot or more.....Sun>Mon


----------



## TwistedMetal (Oct 11, 2007)

weather channels calling for 1 to 3" in my area..sunday afternoon to monday..last year my area didnt get snow till jan 16th..yet i still have about 10 lawn clean-ups left so i hope the snow doesnt stay..


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

As long as this event is "plowable" you wont hear me complain. I wish it wasnt going to be so wet for backdragging reasons....oops, there I go complaining...


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

reports ive heard today for southern maine are 7-9" - and thats just the coast! ill believe it when i see it but it sounds good to me!


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

http://www.wlbz2.com/weather/forecast/weather_extra/default.aspx

Latest snowfall map from WLBZ2 in Maine.


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Anyone near Hartford /New Haven or NH, what is the current status? My wife has a seminar in New Haven Monday that she'd leave for this afternoon but she is thinking about not going. Its a 5 hour drive from here in good weather. We have studded snows on the car but it just doesn't make good sense to send her out alone in possibly the biggest storm of the year.


----------



## Bill 211 (Nov 28, 2007)

hartford is expected to get 2-4 by tomorrow morning but turning to rain after midnight 
new haven - about an inch then rain
monday its gonna be in the upper 30's so it wont last long


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks Bill for that info. So as of now, any precip at all? Not a sign of anything up here yet and local news is saying nothing until midmight. She'd be there by 9.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm just starting to see some snow in West Mass. If she does go she would most certainly be driving into it.


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

It started snowing here at 1:55 this afternoon.


----------



## Ruanolik (Nov 22, 2005)

Well here is the latest map. Wonder how close they will be this storm.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

thats makes me wanna thorw up LOL :crying: i want some of that snow lol


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

*Maps Schmaps..lol*

They don' t mean a thing until you wait up thru the wee hours of the morning drinking coffee and wondering when or IF you will need to go out at all...so many times we get disappointed waiting with bated breath and then a big fizzle out...it's when we least expect it that we usually get clobbered!! Yawn...think I'll take a nap....


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Hers's the NH TV station's take on snow amounts:

Whose right???


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

JeepTJ;443659 said:


> Whose right???


Nobody


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*first flake spotted*

I just saw a few flakes,besides me here.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

its been snowing on and off all day here. snows for 5 min and stops for an hour then repeats itself. this isnt the "storm", just little squalls moving across. im hearing about 4 different forecasts....just have to wait and see


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

ADMSWELDING;443759 said:


> I just saw a few flakes,besides me here.


dont say that. i have to run down to logan in a few hours. i dont want to drive in crappy weather in the car or be stuck in traffic from car accidents. lol


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

bribrius;443767 said:


> dont say that. i have to run down to logan in a few hours. i dont want to drive in crappy weather in the car or be stuck in traffic from car accidents. lol


I want it to snow i ,m hoping to plow.But good luck with your ride,logan is about 20 mins. from me.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Snow just started flying here in Newburyport, MA!!payup


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

got a dusting so far here in Peabody, and its comming down at a steady clip


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*waiting for now*

Well just have to wait now and see if the state gives me the call.After i head to


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

The real storm hasn't touched MA yet. Look at the radars, it just recently got to NY.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

There is a dusting here but the major storm won't hit till after midnight. It may only be 1 - 3 inches now that rain and sleet are in the forcast so i don't even know if i'm gonna plow anything but i'm ready if i have too so i guess i gotta just wait and see.


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks all, my wife left at 3:30 and I haven't heard from her yet so everything must be going smoothly, should be there in an hour or two I suppose.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

We had a brief squal enough to cover the roads at around 5 PM, but other than that is has been nothing. They are still saying 3-6". I spent all day getting everything ready. If it doesn't start soon I'm just going to go plow that 1/4".


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

First Time Out;444119 said:


> We had a brief squal enough to cover the roads at around 5 PM, but other than that is has been nothing. They are still saying 3-6". I spent all day getting everything ready. If it doesn't start soon I'm just going to go plow that 1/4".


Just do what i've been doing and go to accuweather and watch the radar. Refresh it every 15 minutes. It's like watching the clock tick down.... payup


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

Here it comes.....


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

The Snow has started comming down here. Hopefully it will keep it up for a while.


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

TurbDies2500;438053 said:


> I was just looking at the weather.com and the accuweather forcasts and they both say substantial snow early next week. Has anyone else heard that or does anyone else believe that?
> The Farmers Almanac also says snow storm between December 1st and 3rd. I hoping they are all right.


I was looking at my invoices for December for the past few years and was surprised when I discovered that we had two storms on 12/5 in consecutive years!! Once in 2002 and again in 2003, then, in 2005 we had one on 12/6!

And if the one we are looking at now rings true, it would again be on 12/5. Pretty cool, I thought...


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

CJ, Nice Post


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

well that was a bust. just enough of a coating of ice to make the pine trees sag down. and thats it. no snow.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

06, Im in your boat. Went out and hit the commercials and de-iced. Theres a slim slim chance the residentials will get done. Like you said........todays a bust........


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

snowing hard here in Eastern Maine now. Started around 7:30am. All schools closed. The calls have begun. I've added 10 new accounts (residentials) already since the onset of this storm seemed imminent (last 3 days). payuppayup wesport

Hard to believe I mowed my last lawn less than 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

well made a few hundered today. wasnt much, but hey ill take it. now time to do a little winter offroading in my jeep


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

Soooooo much ice here, i couldn't even chip it off my windshield it was so thick. Some snow.

Big dissapointment. I hate you Brian Lappis!


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Northern CT., about 3/4" of ice - had to salt my commercial - no $$$ plowing...:angry:


I second the motion on doin some off roadin in the jeep..








2007 Jeep Wrangler x 4x4


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

We ran through about 10 yards of salt and 2 sand hitting all our commercial, private roads and a number of residential accounts that called in. All told it was good to hitch everything up, make sure it worked. Check the routes etc. Would have been nice to push some snow, but this way we are set for more snow this week.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

It didn't start snowing here until about midnight, not the 3PM they had predicted! We got around 2.5" of heavy wet sleety snowy slop in the end. Messy, but no ice luckily.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

It was an alright storm here. We got about 3 inches of snow, but it varied from town to town from 1 inch of slush to 4 inches of snow.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

we got 1/2inch of slush here, everyhitng was frozen when i woke up.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I took a drive tonight and about 3 miles from me only got .5" compared to our easy 2 or 2.5". 20 miles the other way (closer to the coast surprisingly) got 4-5". Seems like it varied greatly from town to town.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

3 - 4 inches here of wet heavy snow. We had another snow squal late this afternoon and got 1/2 - 1 inch of snow. Not a bad storm to start off the season and kept me busy all day with a good profit.payup


----------



## mmplowing (Sep 20, 2007)

Man have I mentioned I LOVE snow and LOVE plowing? Just got in from a 15 hour run. Had a nice time and helped a buddy out to boot. Picked up five more accounts for the season so that is always good. Hope everyone was safe and sound.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Just got in for a few hours rest. Got 8-10" so far and still getting hammered!!!! The road to get home had 4-5" in the road, 15+ miles. arrrrggggg. Treacherous traveling. Snow is just wet enough that it's making things VERY slick.

Happy plowing to all my fellow Mainahs!!

Off to bed. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Megunticook (Dec 1, 2006)

This morning (Tuesday) it looks like we're up to about a foot now in Camden, Maine (midway up the coast). I hear the western mountains got hammered even more. It's still coming down, but not too hard.

Not a bad start to the season!

Much to my chagrin my Fisher is lying disassembled in my shed with the final coat of paint curing--will get it back together and in service in a few days. Arrggggh! I meant to do the overhaul last summer, but didn't get started until October and grossly underestimated the time required!

Took the truck out in the height of the storm last night for a meeting in town--road conditions were as bad as I've seen in years. Much to the Dodge's credit, I was able to drive out my 900-foot unplowed driveway just through brute force. 

Bet the commercial guys are raking it in. Here's to plenty more snow the rest of the winter!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Megunticook;445509 said:


> Camden, Maine


Camden, huh? My grandparents live in Tenants Harbor. I know Camden very well. Get that Fisher put back together!


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

We got lots of freezing rain with some sleet mixed in and ended up with about 1" of ice pack on the ground.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Ended with 20 inches in East Machias, Maine! (coastal maine by canadian border)

A 19 hour marathon of plowing yesterday still didn't finish the job. Got to cleanup a few this morning. Heavy, wet, very slippery snow.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

gene gls;446154 said:


> We got lots of freezing rain with some sleet mixed in and ended up with about 1" of ice pack on the ground.


Yeah Gene, its like its glued to the ground. The small fisher wont even scrape it at all---the small bobcat gets rid of it OK though--on sidewalks.


----------

